# Leggings and Skirt?



## AmberCDinNC (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm trying to piece together a casual outfit, and my plan is to wear leggings, a short skirt and a fitted top.  I've browsed online, and although I have found similar outfits on Pinterest and such, on some sites I've seen people post that you should _NEVER _wear leggings with skirts, that if you wear a skirt it should be fitted and so-on.  My plan was to wear a mildly flared skirt with the leggings and a ribbed turtleneck top.  Is this a fashion faux pas?  Any other suggestions?  What about shoes?  Given the wintry motif of the outfit, should I wear boots, or in the very least ankle boots?


----------



## AlexisDanielle (Feb 3, 2015)

I wear leggings with all kinds of skirts all the time and I've never been told it's a "faux pas" or anything so I say go for it! I would wear boots or booties also


----------



## AmberCDinNC (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, Trainee!!  Sorry it has taken me so long to reply... it's been a busy day (and week, for that matter!).  Is there a month/date/time where leggings are phased out for the year, much like white used to be a no-no after Labor Day?


----------



## AlexisDanielle (Feb 4, 2015)

Not that I know of but even if there was I wouldn't follow it anyways, but that's just me


----------



## artemiss (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah, that is one of my go-to looks this winter (fleece leggings and sweater tights ftw! so cozy!) I haven't heard anything but compliments, but then again, my fashion advice tends to be 'focus on what feels and looks best on you, not what others think you should be wearing.'

I will say that patterned tights should be worn with solids in only one or two shades so as not to be too 'busy', and I personally think that goes for textures with patterns, too. I have some cable-knit tights and I try to not wear them with anything but complimentary cable-knit sweaters (no popcorn knit sweater or houndstooth blazer with those, for example)


----------



## AmberCDinNC (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you both for your input.    It's a lot different for me, I suppose, in that I do want to wear something that blends more than stands out.  My penchant is for very feminine clothing, and the "dressier" the better.  I've never really dabbled in the day-to-day wear of women, other than loungewear (fleece pajama bottoms and so-on), and as I venture out a bit here-and-there I want to wear more casual yet fashionable outfits.  Leggings are an easy thumbs up for me as I don't care to keep my legs shaved (I spend 99.9% of my time in male mode, so I take the easy way out...LOL!).

A couple of other questions on tights.  Do you typically try to match the leggings somehwat with the skirt and/or the shirt?  I only have black leggings and planned to wear a black skirt, but if I decide to change things up a little is there a typical way to wear them?  I assume with patterned leggings you want more of a solid top and/or skirt?

One big question I have is about lace overlays.  I have several skirts that are one color, but they have lace overlays.  Can you wear a patterned shirt with a skirt that is one color but has a lace overlay?


----------



## tishafb (Jan 7, 2016)

AlexisDanielle said:


> I wear leggings with all kinds of skirts all the time and I've never been told it's a "faux pas" or anything so I say go for it! I would wear boots or booties also



For me, I would like to wear high heels instead boots


----------



## kriishu (Mar 29, 2016)

I would wear opaque tights instead of leggings, that said I haven't really seen your outfit and leggings might be just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ViperChiller (Apr 20, 2016)

fleece and sweater tights are my favs as well.


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Jul 28, 2016)

I use tights with all sorts of dresses at all times and I've never learned it's a "faux pas" or anything so I say go for it! I would use shoes or butts also


----------



## hellengeek (Nov 8, 2016)

both look cool and hot but i use leggings with skirts mostly.....


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 12, 2018)

well, I like flowy skirts with leggings.


----------



## Ester Virga (Mar 21, 2019)

Yup, the decision is quite tricky but I would recommend you well-fitted leggings with some loose skirt. Here, you can see some cool and well-fitted leggings. I purchased one for my daughter last month.


----------



## KumariSupriya (Apr 3, 2019)

You can wear leggings with skirts, it is just a myth that it doesn't look good. You should always wear clothes which can make you feel comfortable. Some fashion bloggers are good whereas some just post random stuff.


----------



## AllieSporer (May 16, 2019)

Leggings can be worn in many ways, one of which is a combination with a skirt. You may be wondering how to wear leggings with a skirt to make it look good and your outfit has a puff. Long leggings can be completed with a narrow casing skirt, creating a simple yet elegant outfit where you can go to a meeting or work. On the other hand, you can put on a skirt of an A-style cut to the leggings reaching to the calves, it will look wonderful. I think High heels better than boots on them


----------

